# Truma 6002 - Noise & Fuse



## rogerandveronica (Aug 11, 2008)

Advice please regarding the Truma C6002 installation in a Rapido 963F.
(1) My Truma 6002 appears to function correctly except that the mains electric water heating does not work, although the green light comes on inside the rocker switch. Is there an internal fuse (one is not mentioned in the user manual)? The supply circuit breaker is 'on'.
(2) Is it normal for the water heater to make a low frequency humming/burbling noise when the gas is heating the water. It works well, but the noise is quite noticeable? This is with the hot air heating off or on.

_Sorry, I am a newby and I have somehow managed to list these questions under 'Polls and Surveys' and do not know how to correct this._


----------



## davesport (Nov 12, 2006)

Can't help with the first issue regarding the mystery fuse. It sounds like a call to Truma may be in order.

My Truma does make a slight "hum" when the HW is on. I've traced this to a small fan which I assume circulates the hot gases over the heat exchanger. The unit's 18 months old & so far it's given no problems. 

D


----------

